# xm turns 6 tomarrow



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

september 25th they signed on But when did they go national ???


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

November 12th 2001 is when XM was launched nationally.


----------

